# Yanlız kalmak en iyidir bazen...



## MissPrudish

I've heard two continuations of this phrase.
One of them is: Yanlız kalmak en iyidir bazen, *acı çektirtecek biri olmuyor.*
The second one is:Yanlız kalmak en iyidir bazen, *kimse açı çektirtemıyor insana.*

How do these two translate exactly into english? 
I know some words' meanings but I can't work out the whole translation.
I would appreciate any attempt


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Γεια, MissPrudish!

*Vocabulary:*
*Yalnız kalmak* = to stand alone/standing alone
*en iyi(dir)* = (is) the best
*bazen*= sometimes
*acı=* pain
*acı çektirmek=* agonize, persecute, torment
*acı çektirecek biri=* someone to agonize/persecute/torment
*olmuyor= *there is not (Well, this one is quite diffucult to tell.)
*kimse= *nobody
*acı çektirtemiyor=* can't agonize/persecute/torment
*insan(a)= *(to) human (here, human actually means "anybody")

*Translations:
*Yalnız kalmak en iyidir bazen, acı çektirtecek biri olmuyor.
*Standing alone is sometimes the best, there is nobody to persecute.*

Yalnız kalmak en iyidir bazen, kimse acı çektirtemiyor insana.
*Standing alone is sometimes the best, nobody can **persecute the human.

*Hope that's been helpful, γειά-χαρά!


----------



## MissPrudish

Saol Chzzwozzer


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Rica ederim, παρακαλώ. 

Pointer:
Saol is a variant and informal spelling of "sağ ol" that used by Turkish teenagers. Just wanted to make it sure that you know.


----------



## ukuca

Isn't "Yalnız kalmak en *iyisidir* bazen" gramatically more correct in this sentence? *en iyidir* looks like wrong to me


----------



## Chazzwozzer

ukuca said:


> Isn't "Yalnız kalmak en *iyisidir* bazen" gramatically more correct in this sentence? *en iyidir* looks like wrong to me



I agree.

It'd be correct if it wasn't in superlative degree like "Yalnız kalmak iyidir bazen."


----------



## ukuca

But it still is. Translation doesn't have to be (and shouldn't) mot-a-mot. This sentence may appear good in English but in Turkish we may say another thing which corresponds


----------



## Chazzwozzer

You mean "Yalnız kalmak iyidir" is not gramatically correct or did I get it wrong? If you say so, can you tell me why?


----------



## MissPrudish

Chazzwozzer said:


> Rica ederim, παρακαλώ.
> 
> Pointer:
> Saol is a variant and informal spelling of "sağ ol" that used by Turkish teenagers. Just wanted to make it sure that you know.


 
Thanks for the info, I just know 3 ways to say "thank you" and I wrote this one


----------

